# Ebay Kleinanzeigen: Anfrage aus Bulgarien Betrugsversuch?



## ich558 (8. September 2014)

Hallo
mal eine Frage was ihr davon haltet bzw ob ich von solchen Fällen schon gehört habt:
Ich hab auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen kürzlich einen 2,5g Goldbarren angeboten der schon ewig bei mir Daheim herumliegt und nicht wirklich nutz voll ist 
Als weg damit dachte ich mir ebenso wie eine 1oz schwere Silbermünze für zusammen 120€.
Paar Tage später meldet sich wer und bietet mir 130€ wenn ich nach Bulgarien versenden kann. Ich soll via Einschreiben versenden und er überweist im Voraus.
Mir kam das ganze sehr unseriös vor und bin nicht drauf eingegangen.

WENN ich es aber wäre wär ich dann auf der Sicheren Seite gewesen oder wie hätte da ein Betrugsversuch ablaufen sollen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. September 2014)

Ich würde es auf keinen Fall machen. Am besten nicht mal antworten. Die holen sich das Geld zurück und schließen dann das Konto. Ist dann alles weg.


----------



## Roundy (8. September 2014)

Ich hab mich grad im ernst gefragt warum jemand nen 2,5kg Goldbarren fur 130€ abzugeben gedenkt...

Da würd ich dann auch zugreifen 
Habs dreimal lesen müssen um zu kapieren dass es um gramm und nicht um kilo geht 
ich würd ihn lieber nach dt. Versenden und die zehn euro halt nicht kassieren.
Gruß


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. September 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Ich hab mich grad im ernst gefragt warum jemand nen 2,5kg Goldbarren fur 130€ abzugeben gedenkt...


 +1


----------



## the.hai (8. September 2014)

geld per überweisung im vorraus ist doch ok, wie soll man das zurückholen können?

und dann kann man auch versenden.



bist du dir sicher, dass er nicht nachnahme meinte oder dir irgend ne online zahlmethode/komischen treuhänder anbot? denn so klingt das völlig ok. anders würde es mit nem deutschen doch auch nicht ablaufen können oder was erwartest du als sicherheit, bzw. was ict bei ner überweisung eines deutschen anders?


ich vermute zwar, dass da hinten raus noch was krummes passiert wäre, aber nicht, wenn es wirklich per überweisung und vorkasse gelaufen wäre. meistens wird dann im letzten moment irgend nen grund vorgeschoben, um irgend ne krumme zahlungsweise oder ähnliches zu nutzen....


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. September 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> geld per überweisung im vorraus ist doch ok, wie soll man das zurückholen können?


 Natürlich kann man eine Überweisung zurückschreiben lassen. Wenn man dann das Konto auflöst, wo die hin zurückgegangen ist, dann ist das Geld weg.



Ich verkaufe auch manchmal was bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen und da gibts eigentlich ein paar sehr simple Regeln um Ärger zu vermeiden:
1. Der Anrufer spricht quasi kein deutsch oder arabische Musik im Hintergrund -> ohne Antwort auflegen.
2. Der gleiche Typ ruft nochmal an, obwohl man aufgelegt hat -> Nummer sperren.
3. Nix ins Ausland verschicken. *NIE*. DE nach A oder CH eventuell nach genauem Überlegen.
4. Der Typ am Telefon will den Kauf komisch abwickeln(Autobahnparkplatz usw...) -> auflegen.
5. Eine Frau ruft an und betont immer wieder das sie so geil ist aber kein Geld hat. -> nachdenken, dann auflegen.


----------



## the.hai (8. September 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man eine Überweisung zurückschreiben lassen. Wenn man dann das Konto auflöst, wo die hin zurückgegangen ist, dann ist das Geld weg.


 
also, wenn ich eine überweisung tätige und das geld von meiner bank weggeschickt und von der anderen bank "übertragen" wurde auf das konto der anderen person, dann ist definitiv nichtsmehr zurückbuchbar....

das würde das ganze zahlungssystem doch sonst misstrauisch sterben lassen.



das einzige was noch geht, ist während der bearbeitung der überweisung was zu veranlassen. wenn ER aber das geld empfangen hat, dann ist die sache sowas von durch.


----------



## duke999 (8. September 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> 5. Eine Frau ruft an und betont immer wieder das sie so geil ist aber kein Geld hat. -> nachdenken, dann auflegen.



Haha

Gibts nicht diese unterirdische Goldwerbung im Privat-TV?!


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. September 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> also, wenn ich eine überweisung tätige und das geld von meiner bank weggeschickt und von der anderen bank "übertragen" wurde auf das konto der anderen person, dann ist definitiv nichtsmehr zurückbuchbar....
> 
> das würde das ganze zahlungssystem doch sonst misstrauisch sterben lassen.


 Das Geld wird nicht mehr hin und hergeschickt. Das ist alles nur noch digital vorhanden. Ich habe selber schon eine Überweisung zurückschreiben lassen und es hat funktioniert. Das wird dann als Fehlbuchung behandelt. Da muss man ein paar Formulare ausfüllen und bla bla bla machen aber es geht. Wenn die in Bulgarien mit der Bank zusammen arbeiten, dann wird das ganze bestimmt deutlich beschleunigt.


----------



## the.hai (8. September 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Das Geld wird nicht mehr hin und hergeschickt. Das ist alles nur noch digital vorhanden. Ich habe selber schon eine Überweisung zurückschreiben lassen und es hat funktioniert. Das wird dann als Fehlbuchung behandelt. Da muss man ein paar Formulare ausfüllen und bla bla bla machen aber es geht. Wenn die in Bulgarien mit der Bank zusammen arbeiten, dann wird das ganze bestimmt deutlich beschleunigt.


 

du willst mir jetzt sagen, dass du nach mehreren tagen einen gutgeschriebenen betrag vom empfängerkonto zurückbuchen konntest, ohne einen offiziellen grund zu haben und ohne, dass der empfänger einverstanden war?


----------



## ich558 (8. September 2014)

Hab dann eh geschrieben kein Interesse mehr wegen der paar € mehr ist es das auch nicht wert. Interessiert mich wie gesagt nur was draus werden könnte 
Aber was wäre wenn er überweist und ich sagen wir mal eine Woche mit dem Versenden warte bzw ich dann zum Betrüger werde und nicht versende?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. September 2014)

ich558 schrieb:


> Aber was wäre wenn er überweist und ich sagen wir mal eine Woche mit dem Versenden warte bzw ich dann zum Betrüger werde und nicht versende?


 
Abgesehen von "normalen" Strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen wäre ich je nach Adressat sehr vorsichtig was private Gläubiger angeht... Inkasso Bulgarien ist wahrscheinlich weniger angenehm wie unsere Pozilei.


----------



## Laudian (8. September 2014)

Nein, Überweisungen kann man nicht zurückbuchen lassen, nur stornieren bevor sie ausgeführt werden.

Nachdem eine Überweisung erst einmal ausgeführt wurde kann sie nurnoch mit Zustimmung des Empfängers bzw. seiner Bank zurückgebucht werden. Und deine Bank bucht das Geld auch nur dann zurück, wenn es sich offensichtlich um eine Fehlüberweisung handelt, und dank Prüfziffer sind mit Sepa keine Zahlendreher mehr möglich.

siehe
Bankverzeichnis Kann man eine Überweisung zurückbuchen? | Bankverzeichnis
Überweisung rückgängig machen und zurückbuchen?
Wie Sie eine Überweisung zurückholen können


----------



## TheBadFrag (8. September 2014)

Als ich die Überweisung zurückschreiben gelassen habe, hat noch niemand Sepa benutzt. Und ja da war es ein Zahlendreher. Ich meine ich habe dafür damals sogar was gezahlt.

Wenn die da in Bulgarien mit einer Bank zusammen arbeiten, sollten die das aber gut genug hindrehen können, damit die ihr Geld wiederbekommen.


----------



## ich558 (8. September 2014)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Abgesehen von "normalen" Strafrechtlichen Konsequenzen wäre ich je nach Adressat sehr vorsichtig was private Gläubiger angeht... Inkasso Bulgarien ist wahrscheinlich weniger angenehm wie unsere Pozilei.



Ob die extra den weiten Weg auf sich nehmen? 
Irgendwie finde ich aber trotzdem tragen diese Leute ein höheres Risiko als ich. 
Vielleicht behaupten sie ja die Ware ist nie angekommen und hoffen darauf der Dumme Verkäufer überweist zurück? Aber wer würde das tun ohne die Ware zurück zu erhalten....


----------



## the.hai (8. September 2014)

TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Als ich die Überweisung zurückschreiben gelassen habe, hat noch niemand Sepa benutzt. Und ja da war es ein Zahlendreher. Ich meine ich habe dafür damals sogar was gezahlt.
> 
> Wenn die da in Bulgarien mit einer Bank zusammen arbeiten, sollten die das aber gut genug hindrehen können, damit die ihr Geld wiederbekommen.


 

das ist quatsch, das wäre purer wahnsinn.....


----------

